# Dark eyelids



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey ladies,
I was wondering if any of you have dark eyelids and what you do or what you use for them? I'm an NC30 (probably more like 20-25 right now b/c I feel so pale!) and I've always had dark circles and dark eyelids for some reason. I always feel like without m/u, I look like death warmed over but have noticed that if I just put concealer on my lids and under my eyes, I look about 100x better and feel as if I could venture out without much on my face on the days I don't feel like doing the whole nine. I would really love to do something about the lids so I don't constantly have to rely on concealer all the time.

I know there are creams and such to help with dark circles but do you have recs on things to decrease the darkness of lids? For some reason, they seem to be like at least 1 shade darker than the rest of my skin and I know it must be an inherited trait b/c my paternal grandmother has dark lids too. Any recs would be appreciated!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 15, 2010)

There is no cream out there which can actually have any effect on dark circles under the eyes. There are many, that claim they do, but there is no ingredients in the world, that has a proven effect on dark circles. And I am quite sure the samme applies for dark eyelids.

The dark colour comes from the skin being very thin, and there is nothing you can apply topically to the skin, that can make it thicker.

Laser treatment can have some effect on dark circles, so I think that's you're best bet.


----------



## berryLOVE (Jun 27, 2010)

I have dull eyelids so when I put on my foundation make sure that I get it on my eyelids then it makes it more clean looking or I apply concealer if I'm not going to be wearing foundation that day.


----------



## gigiopolis (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a much darker eye area as well. Nothing has been able to fix them, and I'm completely convinced it's something that I'm born with and won't be able to get rid of. I look TERRIBLE in flash photos without makeup on - deathly and sick. The good news is that it's not so bad in person, I guess? 

As for makeup products, I love Urban Decay Primer Potion in Eden - it's my e/s base as well as my eyelid concealer. Can't leave the house without it!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 27, 2010)

Mine are dark and I use Benefit's Erase Paste... Brightens my eyes up, goes on wonderfully.


----------



## caramel_geek (Jul 6, 2010)

I have darker lids as well. I'm convinced that there is nothing I can do to make it disappear, as I'm born with it.

I'm a NC20, and my lid is like probably 1 or 2 shades darker than my face, and with slightly grey tone to it. I use Smashbox Photo Finish Lid primer (the original one, not the shimmery one), and it evens out my lids perfectly. I don't even need eyeshadow. I just use Too Faced Shadow Insurance first, then Smashbox Photo Finish Lid Primer on top and set it with MUFE HD powder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTHs!


----------



## kimmae17 (Jul 7, 2010)

my eyelids are darker now from using Lilash.   what i do is I use Mac Soft Ochre paint pot on my eyelids every day whether or not i wear eyeshadwo because its a yellowbased color thats lighter then my eyelids, so its works like a concealer but lasts longer


----------



## Monsy (Aug 16, 2010)

use benefit stay dont stray it works magic for dark eyelids. i wear it just by itself and makes my whole eye area lighter, brighter


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 16, 2010)

2nd the UDPP in Eden.  Nothing has made mine less dark but this covers well and makes the e/s last and makes it more vibrant.  I use it even with neutrals to make a nice blank canvas and cover up the dark stuff.


----------



## minnie_moo (Aug 16, 2010)

I have terrible eyelids, in photos without makeup I either look like I've been punched or I'm seriously ill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even if I don't wear foundation, I always use MAC's Select Moisturecover around my eyes. Painterly is fab for when I don't want to wear any eyeshadow


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 17, 2010)

Yup, bad news is that nothing can really be done to substantially decrease the darkness, especially if it is something that is inherited.

But many primers, such as Benefit's Stay Don't Stray or Smashbox's Photo Finish Lid Primer all have a concealer-like colour to them that helps to cover up the darkness.

You could also try an orange or yellow colour-corrector in order to correct the blue or purpleness of the area as well!
thesublimeagent on youtube recently put up a video raving about the orange Giorgio Armani colour corrector for the under eye area.
YouTube - World's Best Color Corrector -- Giorgio Armani Master Correctors

Hope this helps!


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 17, 2010)

Second the erase paste or try benefits lemon aide.


----------



## Rioselva (Aug 17, 2010)

My eyelids actually have an orange tinge to them. Almost like I have Arena permanently tattooed on my lids. I'm nw20 by the way. I like Laure Mercier eye basics in wheat. I love the color of painterly paint pot, but it is too dry for me.


----------



## rrx2wm (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm about an NC30 at the moment and I use Soft Ochre paint pot and it lightens and evens out the colour of my eyelids very well.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 19, 2010)

oe henriksen's vitamin c truth eye serum


----------

